# Video: How to make a mandrel on your wood lathe



## Stevej72 (Mar 16, 2012)

This video is still a work in progress, but I decided to go ahead and share it now.  Not exactly sure about the changes that I need to make.  It has been a long time since I made my aluminum pens on the wood lathe and I forgot which tools work best.  Once I get that down I want to add that info to the video.

How to make a mandrel on your wood lathe - YouTube


----------



## GrantH (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks again for the video Steve! Very cool, and nice, work.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 16, 2012)

Another nice one Steve.


----------



## ALA (Mar 17, 2012)

Very informative...thanks!


----------



## anthonyd (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks Steve

Could I use brass instead of aluminum?

anthonyd


----------



## Stevej72 (Mar 17, 2012)

anthonyd said:


> Thanks Steve
> 
> Could I use brass instead of aluminum?
> 
> anthonyd



Hi Tony,  I don't know why you couldn't use brass instead of aluminum.  I think it would sure be worth a try.  Maybe someone will see this and offer an opinion.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 18, 2012)

anthonyd said:


> Thanks Steve
> 
> Could I use brass instead of aluminum?
> 
> anthonyd


Yes, 360 brass


----------



## navycop (Mar 18, 2012)

Would this work for a shopsmith?


----------



## Stevej72 (Mar 18, 2012)

navycop said:


> Would this work for a shopsmith?




Hey Mike, I've never used a Shopsmith, although I'd love to have one.  I don't know why you couldn't do it on the Shopsmith if it can be done on a wood lathe.


----------



## GrantH (Mar 18, 2012)

Hey Steve, did you buy your new toy yet?


----------



## Stevej72 (Mar 18, 2012)

GrantH said:


> Hey Steve, did you buy your new toy yet?



Hey Grant, my wife was not as excited about the idea of ordering a new lathe as I was.  Her dryer has been giving her trouble with shutting off.  Had a repairman fix it and it did work for a couple more months but now is shutting off again. So, I think we'll have to get a dryer first.


----------

